# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  La declaración ambiental de la desaladora de Escombreras puede ser nula. Se la dieron ellos mismos.

## NoRegistrado

> La autorización fue concedida a la empresa inquilina, que pertenecía a la Comunidad en un 51%, cuando la planta es propiedad del grupo ACS
> 
> 27.11.2015 | 04:00
> 
> M. J. GIL La Comunidad Autónoma se concedió a sí misma la declaración de impacto ambiental para la conducción de salmuera de la desaladora de Escombreras. El abogado Diego de Ramón, que en 2013 denunció las irregularidades que han llevado a la Fiscalía a presentar una denuncia en los juzgados tras una larga investigación, considera nula la autorización que la consejería de Agricultura sacó a información pública el 14 de febrero de 2009, dado que el permiso para verter los residuos de sal al mar no fue concedido a la empresa del grupo ACS Hydro Management, la constructora de la planta que lo había solicitado, sino a la sociedad Desaladora de Escombreras, titular del alquiler, que tenía firmado un contrato de compra del agua, y ya estaba participada por el Ente Público del Agua la Comunidad en un 51%.
> 
> Fuentes del TSJ anunciaron ayer que la denuncia presentada por el fiscal José Luis Díaz Manzanera ha recaído en el Juzgado de Instrucción número 4, que ahora debe decidir su admisión a trámite. Por su parte, el Juzgado de Instrucción número 9 tiene que decidir si acepta a trámite la querella presentada por el promotor de Totana Manuel Núñez contra el expresidente regional Ramón Luis Valcárcel y doce políticos del PP que formaron parte de su equipo de Gobierno o que pertenecen al Ejecutivo actual de Pedro Antonio Sánchez.
> 
> Sánchez y su antecesor, Alberto Garre, figuran entre la treintena de testigos cuya declaración ha solicitado el empresario en su querella.
> ...


FUENTE: LAOPINIONDEMURCIA.ES

ENLACE: http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...la/695175.html

Se opusieron y utilizaron todo tipo de artimañas para parar las del Programa AGUA, y sin embargo ellos se inventan una que utilizan como fuente de corrupción a costa del erario del Estado.
En el tema del agua es difícil que, levantes la piedra que levantes no salga un caso de corrupción. Demasiado está tardando el ex-consejero y sus compañeros en ser juzgados.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (27-nov-2015)

----------

